# Es ist vollbracht ( zumindest fast)



## atsf (6. Sep. 2009)

Zunächst einmal möchte ich mich auch gleich vorstellen:
Name: Georg Hüsken
Alter: 48
Wohnort: Essen

Nachdem unser Teich nun fast fertig ist, will ich ihn hier einmal vorstellen.






Es ist mein insgesamt dritter Teich, diesmal mit GFK aufgebaut, die beiden älteren (und kleineren) waren mit Folie.
Bedingt durch unseren Umzug vor 4 Jahren, musste auch ein neuer Teich her, der Aufgrund der Hanglage des Grundstückes gleich mal in Beton "gegossen" wurde, aber seht hier selbst:
http://atsf.us-modellbahn.net/teich_1.htm


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht ( zumindest fast)*

Moin, moin Georg,
alle Wetter... habe mir gerade eure HP angeschaut und den super bebilderten Teichbau verfolgt, einfach nur genial!
RESPEKT, da habt ihr wirklich ein richtiges Projekt duchgezogen, tausende von Arbeitsstunden abgeleistet ... mit sensationellem Ergebnis!
Viel, viel Freude wünsche ich euch mit diesem Traum-Teich,
sonnige Grüße aus der Lüneburger Heide,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Wanderra (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht ( zumindest fast)*

Hallo Georg!

Einfach nur klasse, Dein Teich!!!!!!!!
Ein Traum, Hut ab!
War bestimmt eine Menge arbeit, aber die war es wert.

Schönen Sonntag :beeten

Wanderra


----------



## Aristocat (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht ( zumindest fast)*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!
Ein seltenes Phänomen: ICH BIN SPRACHLOS!!!!!!!
Ein traumhaft schöner Teich und die Teichbaudoku ist total liebevoll.
KOMPLIMENT!


----------



## atsf (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht ( zumindest fast)*

Dann sage ich mal ganz schnell DANKE für die Blumen


----------



## doh (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht ( zumindest fast)*

WOW :shock....
was soll man hier großartig dazu sagen, einfach WOW echte Glanzleistung

Eins fällt mir noch ein :willkommen hier im Forum 


____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## wkremer (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht ( zumindest fast)*

Hallo Georg,

toll was Ihr da zu stande gebracht habt.
Vielen Dank für die tolle Dokumentation.

Mein Neid ist Dir sicher  

Viel Spass hier im Forum,
man liest sich.


----------

